# Hot Coffee



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

HOT COFFEE

Gotta love those grand-kids .

I was eating breakfast with my 10-year-old Granddaughter and I asked her,

What day is tomorrow?" .

Without skipping a beat she said, "It's Presidents Day!" ....

She's smart, so I asked her "What does Presidents Day mean?" ....

I was waiting for something about Obama, Bush or Clinton, etc.

She replied, "Presidents Day is when the President steps out of the

White House, and if he sees his shadow, we have 4 more years of Bull ****."

You know, it hurts when hot coffee spurts out your nose.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:smile:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

awesome! From the mouths of babes....HA HA HA


----------

